# A Good Day With The Large Dankung General !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I have been playing with my Large General Dankung and she is a beauty. I got the finger sling on her and it feels very good. She is 6" OAL, 2.250 ITF, 2.87" OTF and 4.250" Outside The Eyelet.

Even though she is a big sling she fits in my cargo pockets with ease, is extremely well made and capable of some serious work. The tube/fork attachments is about an inch above my finger placement and I feel very secure with that. This sling is very capable of using any tube or flat that you want to throw at it.... Rolyan Blueberry, triple Thera-Band Gold or ? are no problem for this baby !

This sling will be an addition to my usual carry of my F-16's as although it is large in size, it is only a total of 3/8" thick, this includes the wrapping on the forks and handle. I might add the wrapping is done very nicely and not the usual paracord that is on most of the models. It looks like it is wrapped in a variation of bicycle handlebar rubber wrap, I like it ;- ) ...... I need to learn how to do this wrap myself ....very nice and clean.

This is a very good sling for someone that is used too or wants a full size sling for some serious business. The fact that it is thin is a nice feature for carry in the field. As you know these slings are stainless and like I mentioned built like a brick house. The split ring fork elastic attachment is nice for quick change in the field. I would classify this sling as serious tool for food gathering or a possible Zombie smacker because of the strength of the forks and the good Inside the Fork gap for any width flat or any size tube for clearance.

I took this baby out for a spin twice today and she functioned without a cough shooting 5/8" marbles, 3/8" steel and 1/2" steel, she shoots very much like my F-16's. The only thing is being a Chinese looped design you must be careful to have your tubes lined up in the eyelets. I have rubber bands on either side of the looped tubes, but may put some larger tubing around the forks just to help keep the loop where it is supposed to be after the shot. I shot her with a stationary sling hand and an active hand, she shot both well, but as you can imagine the active shot made a huge difference in speed and range ... I'm taking a guess at about 7-10+ yds difference in the flatness of the shot .. that is a lot !

I'm also fan of the finger lanyard I attached as it keeps the sling up high in my hand and aids with my shooting hold, it is not just a stop gap for safety in the event the sling slips from my hand. The tails are just to spruce the sling up for decoration for right now, I may take them off, don't know, but they really don't interfere with anything.









This may have been a sleeper in the Dankung line as I don't see them right now, if interested you may want to give Dan an e-mail at DanKung to see if he plans on getting them back.

Inside the pouch is a 1/2oz egg weight, capable of doing damage to anything a slingshot can do damage too ;- )

wll


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I ordered a luck ring and a pix I u (@#¥×&*) spellchecker . I like the designs from dank ungodly . Com . Both are a pleasure to shoot.


----------

